# Slowest line cook ever



## joshgm (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi there,

I have the slowest line cook in the world working for me. I am the general manager, but the kitchen manager was recently removed from operation, so with my prior line experience, I am the interim glorified line cook. I am the first to admit I am not the fastest, but I keep pace, and have not had complaints from servers or the owner. However, I have one line cook(about to start culinary school) who moves the speed of dumb. There is never a sense of urgency, nor a sense of anything going on around him. No matter how busy the restaurant is, he only works on one ticket at a time. Literally, he won't even look at other tickets until he is finished with the one on the board. How do you teach/train to look ahead? I've tried showing and explaining, but he thinks he knows all. I sat him down and basically said he has a month to get his act together... Is this fair? Should I even be putting up with this for as long as I have?(4 months) Any comments are welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## eloki (Apr 3, 2006)

Get rid of him. Either he can't handle the pressure, hence doing one ticket at a time, or he just doesn't give a ****.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Fire his *****! NOW!


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like you've given him enough time already, and more to the point, you sound like you feel that amount of time is in fact, enough.
You have a huge resource with WCI, albeit you could easily get someone just like him, but at least the applicant pool is deep.
If he's only working one ticket, someone else could pick up that slack.
I'd let him go and hire someone else.
Even if that new person doesn't pan out, at least it's a fresh attitude, which is better than letting a known problem continue to fester.

Good luck.


----------



## ianman1128 (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree, get rid of him, some things you cant teach. Its not worth the stress for you. Also, dont let the owners keep you in the kitchen just because you can do it. Make them hire a new kitchen guy in case they might try to be slick and cheap.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

In this economy with so many qualified people looking for gainful employment, DUMP HIM, if you run an add you will get 5 times as many applicants for the position.:bounce:


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Well Ok but please remember you asked!
If I was the owner and I discovered I had a GM wasting his time on the line for more than one shift or he/she was asking questions like this I would have an opening for a GM. 
Your kitchen manager was "removed", you have a line cook that hasn't even been to culinary school, the GM is seriously asking "How do you teach/train to look ahead?".
Oiye.


----------



## joshgm (Sep 20, 2009)

I suppose I should point out, I'm working on the line by owner request, as we are finishing the interviews for a new km. But thanks for the input.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I would definitely start the firing process if I were in your shoes. This person is showing that they have no passion or motivation and you do not need that in your kitchen. I think culinary school is going to be a rude awakening for him to say the very least if he is a slow as you say he is. It's one thing to look at one ticket at a time and it's quite another to only work on one at a time when you're on the line. I suffer from CRS on busy days and the ticket to ticket method works well for me so I don't miss anything but that just said I have multiple orders on my grill at any time and I'm singing over and over again to myself what I have for what plate so I get it right. 

Good luck.. getting rid of someone is not a nice thing to have to do but sadly it is part of being management.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

After reading your post again, I think a month is ample time for him to get his act together and honestly you are being more than fair. 

How has the hunt for a new KM gone?


----------



## joshgm (Sep 20, 2009)

Been interviewing, I think we've found a couple possibilities, so I have to contact them today or tomorrow for call backs and actually check their line abilities.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree. I'm just not on board with the majority in regards to terminating the FNG with out an opportunity to improve. Obviously there was some serious issue with the KM and clearly he was never taught properly. It appears that the GM is unsure on how to train him as well. The FNG can't be blamed because of management failure. I have to believe this establishment is not real big on training as this is such a basic question for any GM to be asking. 
If the kid is going to culinary school he obviously wants to learn and is at least some what motivated.
Given the circumstances I think a come to Jesus meeting and a 30 day probation period was appropriate. Lets remember we were all slow at some point. 
If he can't learn in that time frame then that's another story. 
The question I have is if we have a owner on property, A GM and normally a KM then how many other cooks are there and why are they not picking up the slack.


----------



## treehugger057 (Mar 6, 2009)

Some have it! Some don't 

Show him the door


----------



## jojobaltimore (Feb 1, 2008)

I agree with duckFat,but the only kicker is this kid thinks he knows it all. No oes does. 

A good line cook needs to be able to work on 10 tickets at one time if you have the dups in front of your face. 
His pay rate should have a bit to do with the outcome. Some guys have the mentality that they are only going to work as hard as they get paid. Be blunt, and make sure the new KM spends time with him. Chances are the new KM wont like this kid if he dogs it.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

When ever you have an employee like this, you always tell them to apply with your competitor. You may as well make it a plus for you.............Bill


----------



## joshgm (Sep 20, 2009)

Well, We've hired the new KM, he wants to spend a week to see if he can "fix" the slow f**. But I think we have a line cook opening. Anyone in Portland need a job?:talk:


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I hope the new KM can get the slow guy to pick up the pace with his station.


----------



## bluesmkr63 (Jun 6, 2009)

Josh, You should have "Canned" him a while ago, (Pun intended), There are many qualified cooks out there that dont need to go to school.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Very professional. I think I'll stick with my original assesment. It's time to clean house from the top down.


----------



## pembroke (Sep 26, 2009)

we're not all born with the skill to cook quickly. This guy is obviously not keen enough. Doe's he need to pay rent and buy his own food, or doe's he live with Mom and Dad? I became a much better chef when my dad threw me out of the house and I had to fend for myself! Life skills such as survival tend to concentrate one's focus! LOL!


----------

